
Show HN: YouTube Open Tabs Total Time – Chrome Extension - tmartty
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/youtube-open-tabs-total-t/bemmioednieaamifoeogfkhaiemlmacf
======
tmartty
I'm getting my feet wet on ProductHunt too if you'd like to show some love
over there [https://www.producthunt.com/posts/youtube-open-tabs-total-
ti...](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/youtube-open-tabs-total-time-browser-
ext)

